# Anwendung nicht beenden beim form schliessen?



## umdoumdo (17. Apr 2007)

hallo,

vorneweg, ich bin ein java noob, für gute tutorials bin ich dankbar, solange sie kostenlos sind und z.b. über awt/swing gehen.

jetzt hab ich ne frage: wenn ich ein form habe und ich öffne ein neues form (z.b. about-window) und ich schliesse den about form wieder (kleines X oben rechts), dann beendet sich die gesamte anwendung.
baue ich einen knopf ein mit this.setvisible(false); this.dispose(); schliesst sich nur die form, aber wie überschreibe ich dieses kleine x da oben?

gruß und dank,

alex


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2007)

Mit Form meinst du JFrame? Frame?
Was genau willst du überschreiben?
Du willst das sich die Anwendung nicht beendet wenn das 'X' gedrückt wird?

```
jFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Apr 2007)

Du überschreibst die windowClosing()-Methode.

```
public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
   this.setvisible(false);
   this.dispose();
}
```
In Swing genügt auch

```
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```
im Konstruktor des Fensters, welches du schließen möchtest.


----------



## umdoumdo (17. Apr 2007)

ahh, setdefaultcloseoperation funzt, ich danke euch beiden, ich hatte schon ne halbe ewigkeit gegoogelt..


----------



## Ariol (17. Apr 2007)

Häckchen setzen?


----------



## umdoumdo (17. Apr 2007)

wie mach ich das (in zukunft)?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie mach ich das (in zukunft)?


Links unten ist ein kleiner Knopf. Hab's diesmal für dich gemacht  :wink:


----------

